# Purchase Pad Printer



## Beersoup (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi, I would like to buy Pad printer similar or same function of Press A Print, I found this model from this VDO : 1 Color Cup Printing With A Hand Operated Pad Printer - YouTube

But I live in Sweden, anyone know where I can buy it in good price?


----------



## Beersoup (Oct 21, 2013)

I meant where I can buy it within Europe?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

You should be able to find tons of these used with a little looking. Just be careful on the price. For every one that I see sell for $250 - $350USD I see a dozen people looking to get $2000 for theirs. 

This was sold pretty heavily as a work-from-home business opportunity in the past and there are a bunch of them gathering dust in garages and closets. Just be careful I've heard that some of the models can be difficult to get parts and consumables for.


----------

